# Allroad wont start



## sleeper A60 (Sep 30, 2004)

I need some HELP please...
I recently bought my wife a 2002 Allroad great car, runs fine and need some work nothing major. She need one ABS sensor replacement, rear driver side bearing and has two code showering P0241 and P0341. 
so far O2 sensor and cat..
Now drove the car for a couple of days without any issue, my wife took the car for a drive and the crap shut down on her on the freeway 287 south. Car wont start, batery seem to be fine. The damm thing will not turn over...No noise as if the battery is remove. all the componant are there and working battery meter is between 14-16
The car has a slice oil leak awaiting parts and time to fix all issues, but know I'm stuck as what to do for this car to run again.. Any help will be greatly welcome. 

Thanks

Clark


----------



## Gti Geezer (Jan 31, 2005)

Clark your inbox is full...:beer:


----------

